# Choosing a new dog



## add27 (5 May 2009)

Hi,

I looking for help in choosing a pet dog for the family. I have three kids of 1, 3, 5 years old.  I'm looking for a puppy, playful, good temperment with strangers and other dogs.  We have an average back garden, around 15m X 15m, and will not be left  its own much during the day, and we like to go for walks as a family

My own choice is a boxer but want to make sure that I get the right dog for the kids as well!  

Breeds being mentioned around the house between family and friends at the moment are Beagle, Lab, Cocker, West Highland are amongst some.

Once we are happy what we want, we will contact the IKC for reputable breeders.

Any help


----------



## bren1916 (5 May 2009)

I have a lab and he's excellent for my 2yr & 4yr olds.
The ISPCA is where our family always got our dogs..something special about rescuing a dog rather than ordering one.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 May 2009)

A boxer is a lovely dog and great with kids but they can be a lot of work (mine is!). They also have tremendous energy and need lots of exercise and interaction. If our dog thinks he can get away with it, he'll find mischief, be it raiding a bin or eating something left lying around. Our collie will round up people, our boxer rounds up belongings, if you can't find a runner, glove, brush, soft toy chances are it's in his bed!

They are a beautiful dog and our boy brings us so much joy and entertainment but you'd need the patience of a saint with him sometimes. Do you know a trait of boxers is to open doors? they'll jump up and pull the handle down to let themselves through...unfortunately, I've yet to come across one that will close it behind them!

I agree with Bren1916, it's so nice to rescue an animal or give a home to one that didn't come from a breeder. Both our dogs are pedigree but one was from a rescue centre and the other came from a family who wanted to find a home for him. In the current climate there will be plenty of lovely dogs out there looking for a loving home.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2009)

Please, please, please rescue one of those many,many deserted dogs out there.

There are so many kind people in ISPCA, , Paws, ASH and others who are trying to keep the whole system going on a daily basis.  They will point you in the right direction as to the temperment suited to children and the personality of the particular dogs.  

I spoke to one owner of two boxers recently and he said he just does not have enough energy to keep up with them.  To use his words 'they are a beautiful dog but so energetic and mischevious'.

A friend has a red setter which is a beautiful breed but he regularly eats his way through the marine plywood that is used in his kennel despite getting lots of exercise and attention and having another dog for company.

 might give some advice. 

Hope you find a lovely pet and one nearly as nice as ours and get as many hours of enjoyment from them as we have from ours.

Best of luck.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (5 May 2009)

Having a boxer is like having a small child. We call ours "our boy". Great fun and beautiful but as mischievious as a three year old. Wouldn't swap him for the world


----------



## JJ343 (5 May 2009)

dogtime.com is a great website with information on most breeds and a questionarre that you can fill in where they'll tell you the best type of dog for your needs. 

Good luck in getting to know your new four legged friend!


----------



## shootingstar (5 May 2009)

just to second what other posters are saying.... I do a little bit of voluntary work for the animal home. PLEASE consider rescuing a dog from one of the homes near you. 

They deserve a good home too. which by the way most of them had a home but was'nt treated right or got thrown out on the side of a road (am i tugging on your heart strings yet?)


----------



## mosstown (5 May 2009)

we had a westie for 11 years but she got cancer b4 xmas and we had to put her down. she was a fantastic dog and never snapped at anyone ever.
now in the market for 2 new puppies from September onwards and have all agreed on a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel (Blenheim) for my older daughter and a Newfoundland for the younger daughter! i know the Newfie is massive but we have loads of space and water for him to enjoy and yes i know he will eat a lot and poop a lot but not a big deal for us and yes i [broken link removed]know i will end up looking

 after the two of them as well as the kids !


----------



## galleyslave (5 May 2009)

agreed on the rescue dogs... why buy pedigree unless you intend to breed them. Aslo may be more prone to various ailments as they age. I would say get a dog that fits your lifestyle. For example, beagles are high maintenance, high energy dogs. Have you the time for one? Small yard = small dog in my opinion. On that basis the west highland is a good choice, but I have a soft spot for cockers... 

Aside from all that, in my opinion one of the biggest factors in the temperment of a dog is the owner rather than the breed.


----------



## luain (5 May 2009)

At one stage we had 7 dogs in our house! We now have a beagle - great temprement but they are hounds and will wander off to hunt etc if given the chance. I would recommend a rescue dog but avoid pedigree breeds, they tend to have more health / temprement issues. The old chestnut that a dog is for life but many people don't think of this when going on holidays or consider the commitment to exercise / keeping the dog busy and active.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (5 May 2009)

go for a lab.i had one form the age of 3 months old.very good natured,super with kids and very protective.training is a must from an early age.avoid mix breeds.


----------



## MaryBe (5 May 2009)

We had a Springer Spaniel for 16 years.  He grew up with the children - gave the children piggy backs and never ever snapped at them or anyone else.  He was a huge loss to us when he passed away.  My now grown up kids still talk about him with utter joy.  We now have a King Charles puppy (3 months old) and she is adoreable.  Not too sure if I would like small children around her as she is very excitable.  Good luck with your decision and enjoy your new found friend.


----------



## Concert (5 May 2009)

We have a Samoyed, he's the friendliest and cuddliest dog ever and they adore small children.  On Thursday we are getting another one, this time it's a rescue Samoyed and agree with what's being said, please consider a rescue.   With the recession there are so many lovely dogs in need of a loving home.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2009)

MaryBM said:


> We had a Springer Spaniel for 16 years



Second this recommendation although do feel that they are meant to be gun dogs so therefore need plenty of exercise.  That aspect though can be good for the owners too


----------



## Mommah (5 May 2009)

I have a lurcher with kids the same age as yours.
She is fantastic with them...totally bombproof.
Needs to run everyday...but not too far.
She can open doors and is a bit of a houdini...but as long as you do what she needs...run,food,water she will stay at home!
The 1 yo kid is the one you need to worry about...they will eat the dog food...stick their finger in the dogs eye...bite the dogs tail...pull the dogs ear...etc.etc...so you need a reliable dog.

The good thing about a rescue dog is that if you do find its unsuitable you can bring it back.

I would not be in favour of beagle, westie and defintely not a cocker with small kids. I would rule out any terrier breed. I think a big dog is best, labs are lively but they are great to play with kids. They can knock the smallies over but they both get used to it. My sis has a fantastic lab/GSd cross rescue who is fab with her smallies.
My cousin is a small animal vet and I asked her which dog she fears most and she says cockers...as there is a strain out there bred for showing that are completely nuts.


----------



## z109 (5 May 2009)

I will go against the advice for a rescue dog. You have no idea about its temperament. You have no idea about its parentage. It matters. It is often not possible to tell what breed a rescue dog is. You have no idea how it was treated as a pup. Get a dog from someone where you can see at least one of the parents. You have small children. Get something that you can leave them alone with in clear conscience.

I have a springer, I know owner of the mother (and grandmother!). He's a lovely dog doesn't bark (being a gundog, I guess?) and as gentle as you like with the children (my son was a year and daughter four when we got him). 

Boxers have to be the most stupid dogs on god's earth. Really, really daft. (My sister's got one - the training school gave her her money back...). They are lovable, though, and once they have their exercise in the morning are content to mooch around all day (my sisters is, anyway).


----------



## Murt10 (5 May 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Second this recommendation although do feel that they are meant to be gun dogs so therefore need plenty of exercise.  That aspect though can be good for the owners too



+1 for the Springer Spaniel. Very friendly, intelligent & playful dog.

Regarding exercise, where do you intend walking it. They are not meant to walk by your side as retrievers do. They walk out in front of you, rising game for you to shoot. For every yard you walk they walk six. Mine is a problem if you walk him in a housing estate off the lead. His hunting instincts take over and he goes hunting cats. He can't help it, it's in his nature. 

Take them to a park or fields and they are in their element. 


Murt


----------



## Aurnia (6 May 2009)

I'd recommend getting a collie type breed. We had a when I was a youngster a border collie-jack russel mix (mongrel) and he was a scream. V loyal to family but also made great friends to the kids when on holidays down in ole Wexford. Everyone knew him the minx. Loved the beach but was prone to playing with stones and broke a few teeth, the trickster. He was my dog and still miss him yrs and yrs on.

Family now (though it's the parents now) have a border collie (also a mongrel), very intelligent is this lass. She watches tv - knows every ad that has a dog/animal in it from the music alone (no I'm not joking) and even the likes of Pet Resue programs and any program featuring dogs/cats/fish/birds etc. Unbelievable but lovable too and a scream in her own right too.
She loves her creature comforts (cushions and her own soft furnishings etc - such a girl!) and is v friendly to children too. Her compulision to hide bonio's and treats give us endless fun even when she's looking for more. She was easy to house train compared to the first lad.

She even knows Sunday and extra walkie trips to beach/St.Annes are in order compared to average day. Strange that. She can understand the word cat and goes on a mad search for one if you say cat - it's gas. Chasing squirrels is a particular pastime for her though. 
She is bigger than the first dog (medium ish) but is also a part of the family - probably more so than the first in a way.

Collies are great dogs are as Labs and Cockers and will give you endless fun. But they aren't the type to like being left alone for too long - a few hrs or day/night out if no other choice would be the max. They do tend to pine and once left the run of the house (when out of the puppy stage of fretting bags and stuff in sight when bored) will go mad with excitment when you return.


----------



## sam h (6 May 2009)

While it is great to opt for a rescue, just a word of caution.  We got a rescue & if I was to do it again, I would see if I could get the dog for some "home visits" before deciding.  Our dog was only about 5 months when we got her, so young and yet so much baggage!!  She had a tendency to snap & growl - not good traits in a family dog.  We don't know what she went through in her first 5 months which has left this in her.  It's taken alot of work & she is 99% now, but you still have to be very careful if she is abit under the weather.

If I had been in a position to do a few home visits, I reckon we would have spotted this in her sooner and I may not have opted to take her.  I do understand that all dogs have the potential to bite, but some, often due to bad owners, are more prone to it than others.


----------



## Mommah (6 May 2009)

sam h said:


> If I had been in a position to do a few home visits, I reckon we would have spotted this in her sooner and I may not have opted to take her. I do understand that all dogs have the potential to bite, but some, often due to bad owners, are more prone to it than others.


 
Absolutely agree.
Many of the rescue centres foster dogs out to families and these people can give you a good steer on the dog in question.
My dog is a rescue dog, as was my last dog.
I visited the current dog in the centre with a gang of kids a number of times. I reiterated to the lady at the centre that temperment was my no 1 priority and she guided me towards the dog I choose. Our dog is not a looker but has worked out really really well.

If you have concerns about a rescue dogs temperment I wouldn't hesitate to bring them back. 
Also many/most abandoned dogs are abandoned because they misbehaved...chewing, digging etc because they are not stimulated enough or exercised enough. Also many are abandoned because of relationship breakdown or death of an elderly owner.

I don't know if being a pedigree gives all that much of a guarantee of temperment. Especially with all the puppy farming types selling pedigree dogs.

The brother of my sister's dog was put down because of behaviour....nothing to do with the fact he was chained up all day of course!!


----------



## sam h (6 May 2009)

> If you have concerns about a rescue dogs temperment I wouldn't hesitate to bring them back.


Hard to do that to the kids, but the rescue center would have had no issue in taking her back.  I had spoken at length to the foster "mum", but she was a single lady.  She didn't have 3 active kids who wanted to hang out/off the dog 24/7.  She reckoned we'd be ideal as there was so much activity....which was true until the dog decided otherwise.  Anyway - they've all adjusted their boundaries and all fine now....but it was alot of work!!!


----------



## Ash 22 (6 May 2009)

Well done sam h for persisting and putting so much work into your dog. I have a very strange temperament of a dog. Don't trust her with people only just our family and even at that we have to be a tad careful at times. Great watch dog. Very nervous which is probably why she reacts as she does. Her mother was a stray so we have this dog since birth. So possibly cross gene in father dog vet reckons.  Love her to bits though.


----------



## Ciaraella (6 May 2009)

I'd normally push the rescue dog agenda but i'd agree with other posters that this isn't ideal when dealing with young children as you never know the background of a rescue dog. Even with a rescue pup it's hard to know. Our pup was given to us as a 'jack rusell' when she was ten weeks but grew into a mini collie-type, with mongrels it can be too hard to tell a breed when they are so small. Best idea would be a labrador, ideal for young children provided thay get enough exercise and entertainment.


----------



## joanmul (6 May 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> Do you know a trait of boxers is to open doors? they'll jump up and pull the handle down to let themselves through...unfortunately, I've yet to come across one that will close it behind them!


 
Boxers aren't the only breed to open doors. Our german shepherd does it too. I think it may be an indication of intelligence.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 May 2009)

yoganmahew said:


> Boxers have to be the most stupid dogs on god's earth. Really, really daft. (My sister's got one - the training school gave her her money back...).



I was fixing to be offended by your general comment about boxers but I won't bother because I laughed so much at the training school comment. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## elefantfresh (6 May 2009)

> Boxers aren't the only breed to open doors. Our german shepherd does it too. I think it may be an indication of intelligence.



Folks yellow lab does that too


----------



## gezza1 (6 May 2009)

King Charles all the way, great with kids and will lick you to death!!!!!


----------



## truthseeker (6 May 2009)

Personally for a good dog for kids Id go with a Springer Spaniel or a Lurcher.
Another poster mentioned a Lurcher being bombproof - I laughed, but have to agree, they are very gentle with children.
In saying that we had a Springer Spaniel once who couldnt be trusted, however there were 2 others since who were the perfect dogs - proof that breeds can display totally different temperments.

Id definitely go with a rescue dog, you can put your name down for puppies - you dont have to take a dog who has an unknown past. They temperment test rescue dogs as well so you can specifically ask for a dog who is going to be gentle and good with kids if you take a dog who isnt a puppy.

I mind a neighbours King Charles Spaniel sometimes and he is a sweetie as well, but I dont know if he would be able for rough and tumble with kids - a bit on the small side - but certainly a great temperment and licks people to death.

Ive had mixed breeds as well and never a problem, it really depends on the individual dog.


----------



## z109 (6 May 2009)

Bubbly Scot said:


> I was fixing to be offended by your general comment about boxers but I won't bother because I laughed so much at the training school comment. Thanks for the chuckle.


But he's a lovely dog. In their last house, there was a catflap. He could only fit his head through it, which he used to do at random intervals just to see what was going on. He didn't bark, look around, whine or anything, so he always looked like he'd been shot and hung on the door...


----------



## Murt10 (6 May 2009)

Because my dog openes any internal doors that were left open only a fraction, and not closing them after him, I ended up fitting these gadgets. 

[broken link removed]

They work very well and are particularly useful in the winter.


Murt


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 May 2009)

Murt10 said:


> Because my dog openes any internal doors that were left open only a fraction, and not closing them after him, I ended up fitting these gadgets.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...



Yes, we fitted something like this to our outside door, we managed to train him not to do it inside....eventually! To be honest, it's a trait that is driving me nuts as our living room is at the back of the house with glass/pvc surround doors going into the back garden....... I've decided to change them for sliding patio doors!

Chuckling at the boxer hanging on the wall comment, yogunmahuw. They really are a beautiful, daft breed but so loving and affectionate, not to mention hugely entertaining!


----------



## truthseeker (7 May 2009)

yoganmahew said:


> But he's a lovely dog. In their last house, there was a catflap. He could only fit his head through it, which he used to do at random intervals just to see what was going on. He didn't bark, look around, whine or anything, so he always looked like he'd been shot and hung on the door...



Brilliant. One of our springer spaniels used to stick his head behind the couch and think that because he couldnt see us that we couldnt see him. If you mentioned his name (or said sausages) he would wag his tail like mad (still thinking he was hidden)!


----------



## galleyslave (8 May 2009)

re the discussion on the pro's and con's of rescue or pedigree, you can't be 100 certain that a dog won't accidently or on purpose injure a child. No such thing as "bombproof" with kids. IMO, kids ALWAYS ought to be supervised with animals. Also, to say that a pedigree breed is somehow better than a mongrel is silly. I think size, amount of exercise needed and breed are the important factors,  but none come with guarantees


----------



## Ash 22 (8 May 2009)

Yes young children can sometimes tend to be very rough with dogs, not realising they are pulling and dragging and hurting the poor critters. Its not surprising that a dog can snap back if hurt. So certainly supervision is needed for the good of both child and dog.


----------



## kieran160 (8 May 2009)

not cool to buy a dog when you can rescue one! pounds and shelters are full of all sorts of dogs that need a new home. 

they say a dog chooses its owner and not the other way round as we found out when we went to the shelter three years ago, a young corgi/terrier mix picked us. he is full of affection for everyone and we would not be without him now, he is great entertainment and company.we were talking of getting another rescue dog in the near future. it is shocking to read about the amount of dogs put down in this country each year. i tend to keep an eye on the paws, ispca and irishanimals.ie to see whats out there, im sure when you decide on the breed you will find loads on these sites.


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 May 2009)

kieran160 said:


> not cool to buy a dog when you can rescue one! pounds and shelters are full of all sorts of dogs that need a new home.



Exactly the reason why I was going to mention on this thread that if I had lots and lots of dosh that I would set up one or loads of shelters with plenty of minders and look after all the poor strays properly.  Unfortunately dreams don't often come about.  Ah well will continue looking after the one we have and feeding the stray cat even if I don't particularly like cats.

Had to stop feeding the birds because the pigeons were taking over and the sparrow hawk was attacking and killing too many of the sparrows in the garden and upsetting the family.


----------



## Ash 22 (8 May 2009)

Sue Ellen I'd love to do the same. If that day ever comes for you I want the first job!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 May 2009)

Ash 22 said:


> Sue Ellen I'd love to do the same. If that day ever comes for you I want the first job!!!



And vice versa 

P.S. Ok first executive decision, I'm appointing you Chief Shoveller    Pity either of us weren't in Spain to purchase the Euromillions ticket that won last night, we could have a roof over all the doggies heads asap.


----------



## Ash 22 (9 May 2009)

Would have been fantastic! Yes Chief Shoveller sounds like a good old post to get!! I have good experience in that line, I call it my "plop hunt" that I do everyday around the garden.


----------



## add27 (13 May 2009)

Thanks to everyones input.

We will look at the rescuse dog when it comes to get the dog.  However, I do has reservations, like others, in the suitability of the dog, in its orgins, and how it was previously treated.  I am not convinced at all that a couple of home visits will show the nature of the dog, and then there is the kids, who may be upset if the dog has to go back.



We have decided to go for a labrador type dog, based on the posts here, and also talking to people who have had them.

Thanks again.


----------



## galleyslave (13 May 2009)

just a thought, but if the same logic is applied to people as it is to dogs regarding their parentage and origins, there would be a lot of unfairly disadvantaged and discriminated people around. Just because you don't know the parentage doesn't mean the dog is bad, similarly, you can't judge a person by their parentage.


----------



## LauraLu (2 Jun 2009)

Most thoroughbreds can end up with hefty vets bills in later life as with so much inbreeding they have common health problems. For example boxers are prone to heart attacks, my 10 year old cocker has cataracts and spinal arthritis, along with nerve problems. 

For health reasons, id recommend you go for a mixed breed. the DSPCA is open to the public on Sundays. Maybe you could go up there and talk to one of the rehoming staff, who can advise you a little bit better. If you tell them about your family age, level of activity, how busy you are etc, they can select a dog that suit your familial personality.


----------



## MickiK (3 Jun 2009)

A lab should be a great choice with little kids, Laura. 

I'd just have one tip. One of the best ways to predict a puppy's disposition (how calm and gentle it is with kids, for example) is to check out the puppy's parents. Years ago, I went to pick out a puppy (Sam, a chocolate lab), and was greeted by his huge, slobbery, hyperactive, parents (both the mom & dad).  Sam grew up to be a huge, slobbery, hyperactive dog (surprise!).  The warning signs were right there, and I ignored them.

Definitely try to see the parents of the puppy you're interested in. Odds are, if they're gentle and non-aggressive, their pups probably will be as well.

Cheers,
Micki


----------



## Rois (3 Jun 2009)

Speaking as a lab owner for 20+ years, here's my two-pence worth..
They are great with kids - as they're just big kids themselves.  They are 
extremely unlikely to show any agression (unless they have been abused). 
They're intelligent and very easy to train & will do anything for food.  They 
don't really reach maturity until they're about 4 years of age, so be prepared 
for their destructive nature until then.

In general, yellow labs are very calm and loving, however they seem to shed most hair.  Chocolates are more independent and, in my experience - I have 2 of them, more intelligent.  They are also more vocal as in they let you know when they need something.  Black labs are very loving and adore lots of attention, in general, the most affectionate and hyper of the breed. 

In a domestic situation, it's probably best to go for a ***** (but get her spayed unless you intend to breed).  

They're all hyper as puppies, so crate training is a must and lay down all guidelines from the start.  They all love training classes and socialisation with other dogs.  They generally love water and swimming. And while they don't make for good guard dogs, they will certainly let you know when a stranger arrives at the door!


----------



## add27 (8 Jun 2009)

Hi,

We have now welcomed a yellow labrador puppy called Lady in to the household.  The kids love her to bits, especially my 1 year old. The two are very   mischievous , always together.


----------



## dk884 (8 Jun 2009)

hi, i'm a pet shop owner and there are many breeds of dog that are really good with kids. my own dogs are 2 st bernards and 2 cocker spaniels. which are both great with kids, the st bernards are a particularly good choice as they are quite lazy and train very easily and as by nature they are a rescue dog they are so so good and patient with kids......they do tend to be abit clumsy though thats their only downside
the cockers are brillaint too but can get a bit excitable sometimes and can knock the kids over by accident


----------



## Ash 22 (9 Jun 2009)

add27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have now welcomed a yellow labrador puppy called Lady in to the household. The kids love her to bits, especially my 1 year old. The two are very mischievous , always together.


 
Thats lovely. Hope she's not quite as bad as Marley!


----------



## Traceybere (10 Jun 2009)

add27 said:


> Thanks to everyones input.
> 
> We will look at the rescuse dog when it comes to get the dog.  However, I do has reservations, like others, in the suitability of the dog, in its orgins, and how it was previously treated.  I am not convinced at all that a couple of home visits will show the nature of the dog, and then there is the kids, who may be upset if the dog has to go back.
> 
> ...



Try  -there set up from Ashton pound - I got a little fella there 2 weeks ago - he is amazing.

The had 3 Labradors there that day - maybe go p yourself someday and take al look - if you see one you like you can bring you children up to see how they get on - there is loads of land you can take them out to walk

best of luck


----------



## annette mac (11 Jun 2009)

Have you considered a 'sheltie' or shetland sheepdog?  We had one for 16 years and she was the most wonderful family pet imaginable.  We got her when our youngest child was a month old and they grew up together.  She was so protective of him that whenever he tried to climb the garden wall she would pull him down and then bark to alert me.  She was highly intelligent, gentle and loving and absolutely loved when the back garden was full of children to play with, she was a mean footballer! The only possible drawback I can think of was that being a sheepdog she regularly tried to round up the three cats, who treated her with a distain which had to be seen to believe.  It's only now four years after we had to have her put down that I can even think about getting another dog and it will be another sheltie.


----------

